# How well would an inside dog adapt to living outside?



## dbarrett5381 (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a Black Lab named Saidie for 14 years. Sadly two weeks ago we had to have her put to sleep. Saidie lived outside her whole life and at night we would bring her in the garage to sleep. Now that we are looking to adopt a dog it seems that 95% of them are inside dogs. I found a two year old chocolate lab today that I fell in love with, but I was wondering how well she would adapt to being an outside dog. She would have a dog house with a bed in it and it is underneath the awning of our patio to keep the rain and snow out. We wouldn't keep it chained up, it would have the whole back yard to run in (1/4 acre). Are dogs able to adapt to this?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Dogs? Sure, although it's FAR from ideal- dogs really want to be with their families, and there's not much point in HAVING an outside dog unless you work outside pretty much all of your waking hours.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Is there a particular reason you'd want your dog outside? Outside dogs are less likely to be as social as they can be if kept outside or trained, if the family isn't around. Dogs are very adaptable...probably more so than humans, but this does not give reason to keep a dog outdoors...especially if you want a dog you can take out into public will little worry.


----------



## dbarrett5381 (Jun 13, 2007)

The reason it can't be in the house is because my parents don't want a dog in there house. They think it will ruin everything and there will be hair all over and nothing I say will change there mind. I don't get why everyone is saying that dogs don't like to be outside. My last dog was happy and she lived outside for 14 years.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost your dog...but, dogs are social animals. They group together in packs if they are feral and it's that sense of "family" that allowed them to be domesticated by man. Some breeds are more independant than others b/c they've been bred to be...but even those dogs are usually living with other animals (ie herding dogs that guard livestock...the livestock becomes their family). While living outside may be OK for some dogs, it is _far _from ideal. I would *never* take a dog accustomed to actually being part of a family and living inside and make them live outside.

I don't understand having a dog at all if you are going to banish it to the outside 24/7 to live by itself. I can't imagine a dog really being happy living that life. I could never be snug and warm in my bed knowing my dog was outside exposed to the elements. Not to mention other inherent dangers of escaping the yard or being stolen by people who have nothing but bad intentions.

My advice: Wait until you have your own place to live and you can provide a dog with a inside home.


----------



## dbarrett5381 (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess I just don't see the difference of the dog being inside or outside. I am gone from 9 to 6 everyday and then at night I am mostly outside anyway. If the dog is in the house he will be alone all day, if he is outside he will be alone all day. He would have plenty of places to stay out of the weather, my other dog managed for 14 years. At night he would be in the garage on his doggy bed. So I don't really see what the big deal is........sheesh


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> So I don't really see what the big deal is........sheesh


You're absolutely right. If the dog is going to be alone most of the time it won't make much difference whether it's inside or outside.

You should not get a dog.

And if you don't want opinions, don't ask.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

We had a lab that could climb any fence you put in front of her. No, dogs, for their safety and security, should not be left outside unattended for hours-long stretches of time.


----------



## dbarrett5381 (Jun 13, 2007)

RonE said:


> You're absolutely right. If the dog is going to be alone most of the time it won't make much difference whether it's inside or outside.
> 
> You should not get a dog.
> 
> And if you don't want opinions, don't ask.



So I guess no one else on this forum has a job that they have to go to everyday. That would sure be nice to have enough money that I could stay home all day and play with my dog. So am I correct in assuming that no one else that has a dog has to go to work?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

dbarrett5381 said:


> So I guess no one else on this forum has a job that they have to go to everyday. That would sure be nice to have enough money that I could stay home all day and play with my dog. So am I correct in assuming that no one else that has a dog has to go to work?


That's not the point. Most of us _do_ work, but when we get home our dogs are there, _inside_ to greet us and to be a part of our every day life. If I didn't have time to devote my dogs as inside dogs and enjoy their company, I wouldnt have a dog.


----------



## SFury (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm gone for 7 to 4 during the week. My dogs are inside during the day. When I get home they are happy to see me, and even if I'm doing chores in the house my dogs are there. They are with me even if I am not focusing my attention on them 100%. That makes a big difference to them, and to me.

Dogs are meant to be indoors with their families. The exception comes from the working dogs who are meant to be left outdoors for a specific purpose. Guard dogs and herding dogs are two prime examples of outdoor dogs. Hunting dogs, like labs, should be brought indoors. The bond between owner and dog is far better, and you are much more likely to catch any health issues that come up before they become life threatening.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

A herding dog is only left outdoors if he is working. The animals he herds become his pack. Your average pet from a herding breed should still be inside with his pack. Ginger is only 12wks old and tries to "herd" my kids, which Daniel and Justin love, but Alyssa is frightened of. We're working on training both the dog and the kids regarding this behaviour. (And Ginger is only half-Sheltie, the other half is Doxie.)


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wait...I know what the OP could get...Anyone catch the "Breed All About it" on English Foxhounds? They like to live in packs and they do best outdoors (this episode they lived in a barn). It _could _work...


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

A well-designed kennel is NOT the same thing as a dog run, and the owner is talking about a single dog- not a pack. 

Pack hounds are a whole different critter, and they ARE working dogs- not pets.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> A well-designed kennel is NOT the same thing as a dog run, and the owner is talking about a single dog- not a pack.
> 
> Pack hounds are a whole different critter, and they ARE working dogs- not pets.


Apparently you missed my sarcasm.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Yup, sorry.  

(I get mildly up in arms about it because oddly enough, there are folks who think that keeping working hounds in a well-designed kennel is cruel and that it would be better to have them be housepets and then magically learn to work as a group on the morning of days when people are hunting.....)


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

There's a saying that goes: If you don't want them in the house, you don't want them.

What's your point in having a dog if you are going to isolate it by keeping it outside?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> Yup, sorry.
> 
> (I get mildly up in arms about it because oddly enough, there are folks who think that keeping working hounds in a well-designed kennel is cruel and that it would be better to have them be housepets and then magically learn to work as a group on the morning of days when people are hunting.....)


Understandable. And you have a very good point.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I know that most people don't really think of dogs as family members. They think of them as protection devices, accessories (think the recently incarcerated Paris Hilton), or lawn ornaments. 

dbarrett5381, please do yourself and your potential dog a favor and reconsider getting another dog until you can keep one in the house. 

The other posters are right; dogs left outside tend to be more aggressive towards new people and animals. That's just an accident waiting to happen. 

Also, think of all the what if's? WHAT IF another dog got into your yard and attacked your dog? WHAT IF a child wondered into your yard and your dog attacked and bit it? WHAT IF your dog ate something poisonous it found in the yard while you were at work? WHAT IF it got pregnant while chained up? 

Besides, what a lonlely life that would be for a pack animal. Sheesh is right!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I own two outside dogs, one inside/outside dog, and raised an inside dog. 

I would take an inside dog (or inside/outside dog...that is basically when we are home, the dog is inside, when we are gone, the dog is outside in a secure/proper/safe kennel) over an outside dog anyday. 

My two outside dogs are ok with being alone outside because they have each other for company. I wouldn't want to just have one outside dog...even working animals (herding dogs) have the herd/flock as company. 

My two dogs were also raised outside, so this isn't anything new to them. They weren't used to an air conditioned, heated, spending 24/7 with your family life, and I've never had a problem with them being lonely outside. Because if they start to feel that way, trust me, I hear about it. lol 

We also live out in the country, so they aren't at the mercy of loose dogs, screwy people, and bully kids. 

They have a secure dog run (complete with doghouses that are placed to stop the wind from blowing in them, a table for them to climb on, cement to eat on, grass to go to the bathroom in, dirt to dig in, heated/cooled water dishes, a kiddypool in the summer, and a shade tarp) that they stay in at night and when we aren't home, and they are free to wander the yard and feild while we can keep an eye on them. (Now that they are seniors, they don't stray too far from the house.)

My dogs are very well trained and are content to go anywhere with me. They've been to soccor games, baseball games, the park, my Grandma's house, Petsmart, the bank, cookouts...
They've come inside durning extreame weather and they've done marvolous. They aren't aggressive toward people, they love kids, know when and when not to protect, have both been competed with in obedience (Blackie did AWSOME and Rose...lol, not so much  ), are perfectly healthy, and they both love to get out and go to the park with us. 

That being said, not every dog can adapt to living outside and not every owner is prepared to take the time to make it work. Too many outside dogs are neglected to the back yard and no time is spent with them. I have a neighbor like that...their dog is penned up 24/7 and is only let out while they scoop the poop in the cage. No exercise, no attention, no nothing. She is the sweetest dog (albeit aggressive toward new people and other animals) and it breaks my heart to see her. That is the kind of outside dog to NOT have. She isn't spayed either, so I'm praying that some unnuetered dog won't show up and mate with her through the kennel fencing. She's only a year and a half old and is still much a puppy.

I wouldn't be comfortable taking a dog that has lived inside for the first two years of its life and then making it live outside. Espeically when that breed is a Lab and they are extreamly people oriented.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

There's a difference between keeping your dogs outside during the day when you're gone (at work, etc) and keeping them outside 24/7. 

Given the choice, if I had the set-up, I would love for these guys to be able to have safe in/out access during the day (inside at night). However, I don't. I have someone that comes in during the day to let them out, stretch their legs etc. but they are for all intents and purposes, inside dogs. 

Dogs should not be isolated, it's not in their nature to be alone. 

I understand the 'working/hunting dog' school of thought, but a basic pet, No.!


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

dbarrett5381 said:


> The reason it can't be in the house is because my parents don't want a dog in there house. They think it will ruin everything and there will be hair all over and nothing I say will change there mind. I don't get why everyone is saying that dogs don't like to be outside. My last dog was happy and she lived outside for 14 years.


It sounds like you don't have a choice, but just for the record, I'm sorry for your loss but my inside Labrador lived to 17-1/2, so assuming all things being equal, you might have had another 3 years with yours if she'd been inside. 

Inside dogs are less likely to develop arthritis, and if they do, it's easier on them to be inside and not be laying on the cold ground. Inside dogs are better socialized and behave better because they receive more reminders about how to behave. Inside dogs are better burglar alarms. 

But again, you have to follow your parents rules. Depending on your age, maybe when you move to your own place, you can take the dog with you and have it inside?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

DogAdvocat said:


> It sounds like you don't have a choice,


There's almost always a choice, but sometimes it's between the lessor of two evils.

When I was first married, my wife was dangerously allergic to dogs. A couple of hours around a dog would send her to the hospital.

A friend who does German shepherd rescue in our area ended up with a really nice Golden. I fell in love with the dog and asked my friend, though I already knew the answer, if she thought it would be possible to keep a dog like that happy outside. 

She said no and I went 17 years without a dog before my wife was able to be around them.

If I can wait 17 years, I think anyone can wait until they are in the situation where they can really take care of a dog.



dbarrett5381 said:


> my other dog managed for 14 years.


Nobody should have to just manage for 14 years.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

RonE: What I meant about there not being a choice is that this is a kid whose parents have decided to get a dog but insist on it being outside, and won't listen to him/her about bringing it in. In a situation like that, a kid really doesn't have any choices about where the dog lives.

Fortunately s/he can still make the dog's life as pleasant as possible though, giving it lots of attention, training it, making sure it's properly fed and has warm and dry bedding in winter, and the ability to cool off in the summer. And they can also make plans for bringing a dog inside the home when s/he has a home of his/her own.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I will toss my 2 cents on this- .. Prior to a few years back, I worked also. I made sure my dogs were in a safe area of the house for their age and activity etc, and it worked out fine. 
I do not believe the original question was about working- but whether a indoor dog could adjust to being outside. 
My dogs- when I am gone, are comfortable in the house.. Also a dog left outdoors IMO are dirtier dogs.. If you want the house clean, keep the dog inside. Remember- a dog left outside will grow more coat, ( ie more hair), and whether you put a bed or not ( required btw by law in most states if not all), I have never found anything but that a outside dog- as stated is usually alot dirtier than a "house dog". 

I know this is a touchy subject, but I have not really found keeping dogs outside saves any work- as a matter of fact- a dog left outside- when they do come in are dirter if from nothing else playing around in the dirt all day. I could NEVER leave a dog outside without attendance here for wildlife, or even if "kidnapped", getting out of the containment or fence- gone for hours by the time you get home --or getting injured with no one there to help.. People say " well a dog could get injured in the house if left by themselves- " but hint the reason if nothing else to have a puppy/dog safe area. 
( ** and last note- has anyone else noticed lately on forums that there is a running series of the question starting as " would a indoor dog adapt to outside" ONLY to turn into a arguement of to work/ or not to work and have a dog.. hmmmm *)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I am noticing a tendency to ask for opinions from a bunch of dog lovers and then getting defensive when the opinions are not the ones the OP had hoped for.

I'm sure there's another forum that would return more positive responses - maybe dogsarelivestock.com.

Not everyone, no matter how much they'd love to have a dog, is in a position to take care of one.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I agree Ron.. Now let me add- I worked at night for 10 years- .. That was hard but I did it because my dogs were not left alone, always someone home ( the rest of the family at night- me during the day..). Was it hard working at night? YOU betcha.. but my dogs were worth it... 
And at the risk of zooming off topic here- its like when people post "what breed is the best pet?" type subjects. I want to help- but like my breed, although perfect for us, would not be for someone else.. 
On this topic of indoor/to outdoor dog- my gut reaction was- do not get a dog now, but go pet the neighbors dog ... And I am NOT BEING sarcastic- .. It would solve the situation- they could see a dog when they want too, but leave the care to someone else.. I use to have a neighbor that did that.. lol. The kids would come see my dogs, then go back home because one of the parents did not want to take of a dog. The kids were happy, my dogs were thrilled to have visitors, and the parent was happy.. lol..


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I really want to stay away from this thread.
But...
To the OP.
can you perhaps look for a dog who is accustomed to these conditions? I dont think its very fair to a indoor dog to be banished to the great outdoors 24/7. 
I know of many MANY farms and or country homes ( I know this isnt the topic at hand) with perfectly well mannered outdoor dogs whom i may add are in great condition. 
While I personally dont agree with this concept of leaving your dogs outside indefinately, some people do. And thats the way the world works. Difference of opinion. In the end "IMO" its the quality of care, amount of time spent working or playing with the dog, and giving the most amount of love you can possibly give your dog that matters.

So to give my 2 cents on the origional question, NO, I dont recommend getting a previous indoor dog in your situation. Perhaps wait a while, is a good suggestion.


----------



## rpe (Jun 9, 2007)

dbarrett5381 said:


> I had a Black Lab named Saidie for 14 years. Sadly two weeks ago we had to have her put to sleep. Saidie lived outside her whole life and at night we would bring her in the garage to sleep. Now that we are looking to adopt a dog it seems that 95% of them are inside dogs. I found a two year old chocolate lab today that I fell in love with, but I was wondering how well she would adapt to being an outside dog. She would have a dog house with a bed in it and it is underneath the awning of our patio to keep the rain and snow out. We wouldn't keep it chained up, it would have the whole back yard to run in (1/4 acre). Are dogs able to adapt to this?


Some thrive outside some don't. Some don't care if they get a lot of attention. All depends on the individual dog. 

I leave mine outside when I'm gone because its generally healthier for them physically and mentally. Unless its just too stinking hot. lol 

Leaving a dog outside the majority of the time wouldn't be my first choice but its better than it having to live its life in a shelter. If you do this hopefully you can spend a lot of time with the dog even it its just sitting with you.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

dbarrett5381 said:


> So I guess no one else on this forum has a job that they have to go to everyday. That would sure be nice to have enough money that I could stay home all day and play with my dog. So am I correct in assuming that no one else that has a dog has to go to work?


Actually I do have a job, I work 4 dys. a wk. Ella goes to doggy daycare where she has human(and other dog) interaction all day and then goes home with me to be inside with me and my boys ( well, when we're not going for walks or out going potty). If you don't have the ability to spend time with your dog and to make proper arrangements for it when you can't be physically present why have it? Our dog is a part of our family, no family member in our home spends all their time outside ostracized.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

( uh am I missing something here? The OP has not been back for two pages..)


----------



## lozachops (Mar 24, 2007)

I rescued my dog who was an outdoor dog previously. I tried to have him sleep inside for the first few days and he didnt want to. He scratched at the door, cried and wanted to go outside. I ended up getting him a bed and using the outside laundry as his room. We got a built in doggy door and we keep his food and water in that room with his bed, it has become his bedroom. When we are home (Im a uni student so usually I am home most of the day and my brother is home every night) Scooby is inside with us on his favourite couch, however once we go to bed he goes to bed in his room. If we are out Scooby would be really un happy inside alone as he isnt used to it, he prefers to be in his back garden chasing birds and chewing his toys. He actually gets excited to go outside and is waiting for me at the gate when I return. I dont think its right to say it is only right to have a dog indoors all the time. As long as the dog is happy, fed well, given love and attention, taken on walks and spends a lot of his time inside with the family I think that is what they need. All dogs are different you cant say all dogs should always be indoor dogs as I can say without a doubt that my dog would go crazy left inside all day while we were out, he loves playing outside. My other dog, Jessie has always slept inside on my bed (until I moved out and wasnt allowed to take her with me) however she also was put outside from 8 - 5 while the whole family was at work/school until someone got home and let her in. She is now 10 and is very healthy, looks and acts like she is still a pup (everyone thats meets her is always surprised that she isnt a pup, for real) and she also enjoys going outside, she waits at the back door every morning to be let out when she senses we are leaving. Anyway I just think its wrong to assume there is only one way to do things.
I do however agree with everyone that the operator should not expect an indoor dog to adapt to outdoors just as my dog didnt want to adapt to indoor living after being an outdoor dog for 3 years.


----------



## dbarrett5381 (Jun 13, 2007)

I am going to defend myself so that people don't think I am this "Dog Hating Low life" or something. I loved my dog more than anything and would spend at leat 2 hours or more per day playing with her and taking her to the park and swimming and fishing. My dog WAS NOT outside 24/7 it was only outside during the day. At night it would come inside. Outside I have a dog house along with a doggy bed that is right under a huge awning to keep it shaded. The dog house has a doggy door on the front to keep the wind out. The dog had the WHOLE backyard (.25 acres) to run if it so pleased. I DID NOT KEEP IT CHAINED UP ALL DAY! At night the dog comes inside and sleeps on its doggy bed. During the winter if it was really cold, we would keep it inside most of the day. My dog was never mean towards other people and loved little kids. I in no way neglected my dog like you all are describing. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I am sorry- but 2 hours a day??? Please just like walk a neighbors dog.. 2 hours a day??? Thats barely feeding mine and a walk after each...


----------



## dbarrett5381 (Jun 13, 2007)

A moderator can just close this thread, because no matter what I say, It will not be good enough for you "holier than thou" perfect dog lovers. My question has been answered in another forum with people that did not flame me for situations that are beyond my control. It was not the answer I was looking for but I was not treated like scum. Thanks everyone and have a nice weekend.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It would seem that after 32 posts, the story has changed - unless you're thinking that the garage is "inside."

Can you blame us for being confused? We can only offer opinions based on the story as it's presented.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry, but I don't think 2 hours a day is sufficient time spent with your dog. Why do you keep referring to your dog as it??? Didn't she have a name?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

dbarrett5381 said:


> The reason it can't be in the house is because my parents don't want a dog in there house. They think it will ruin everything and there will be hair all over and nothing I say will change there mind. I don't get why everyone is saying that dogs don't like to be outside. My last dog was happy and she lived outside for 14 years.





dbarrett5381 said:


> I guess I just don't see the difference of the dog being inside or outside. I am gone from 9 to 6 everyday and then at night I am mostly outside anyway. If the dog is in the house he will be alone all day, if he is outside he will be alone all day. He would have plenty of places to stay out of the weather, my other dog managed for 14 years. At night he would be in the garage on his doggy bed. So I don't really see what the big deal is........sheesh





dbarrett5381 said:


> I am going to defend myself so that people don't think I am this "Dog Hating Low life" or something. I loved my dog more than anything and would spend at leat 2 hours or more per day playing with her and taking her to the park and swimming and fishing. My dog WAS NOT outside 24/7 it was only outside during the day. At night it would come inside. Outside I have a dog house along with a doggy bed that is right under a huge awning to keep it shaded. The dog house has a doggy door on the front to keep the wind out. The dog had the WHOLE backyard (.25 acres) to run if it so pleased. I DID NOT KEEP IT CHAINED UP ALL DAY! At night the dog comes inside and sleeps on its doggy bed. During the winter if it was really cold, we would keep it inside most of the day. My dog was never mean towards other people and loved little kids. I in no way neglected my dog like you all are describing. Thanks for the advice.


Hopefully RonE will not ban me for quote abuse, but you have seriously contradicted yourself.
First off, we never said you were a dog hating low-life, nor did you chain up your dog. The fact that you came to this forum to ask if an indoor dog could adapt to outdoor life shows that you care somewhat. Here's what's puzzling me now...you said that you parents were opposed to having the dog inside and now in your most recent post the dog was allowed in at night or in extreme weather, so which is it?

EDIT: Damn you guys are quick.


----------



## dbarrett5381 (Jun 13, 2007)

I am referring to the garage as inside. our garage has heating and air conditioning going into it along with outdoor carpet and it is sheetrocked and painted it is no different than anyother room in our house other than the garage door that is attached to it. that is what I am referring to as inside. sorry for the confusion. My dog's name was Sadie the reason I have not referred to it is because I start crying everytime I mention her name. That is the only place that my parents will let my dog be, well she also walks through the laundry room when I take her outside. She was outside every day from 8:30 a.m until about 9:00 at night. This was my first dog. I was not aware that I am the only person in this world that had a dog outside. I thought It was commonplace because that is how I was raised an knew no different. That is why I was asking the question. I obviously have opened a can of worms which unfortunately has discouraged me from coming to this forum in the future with questions. I thought people would have been a little nicer seeing that my best friend just died.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

dbarrett5381 said:


> A moderator can just close this thread, because no matter what I say, It will not be good enough for you "holier than thou" perfect dog lovers. My question has been answered in another forum with people that did not flame me for situations that are beyond my control. It was not the answer I was looking for but I was not treated like scum. Thanks everyone and have a nice weekend.


Oh I get it. The other forum gave you answers you wanted to hear.


----------



## dbarrett5381 (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually, No, they stated that an inside dog was not meant to be outside, however they didn't attack me for asking the question.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

We didn't attack you...in fact that was the same answer you got from us until you got defensive about it...



dbarrett5381 said:


> My dog's name was Sadie the reason I have not referred to it is because I start crying everytime I mention her name.


That's a good reason. I very sorry for your loss - I guess i missed that in your first post.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh, come on, BMI! Admit it. 

We're just a bunch of bad-ass bullies.

(Can I say that here?)


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well you know I just felt so heartless for - ah, who I am kiddin'...


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

( shoves towel in mouth...) OKAY- you wanted to ask our help in this, people that know dogs- we said what we did.. Now if you ask people on a "diy" how to build a dog house forum- they would support you and tell you to build a good dog house- BUT we are not.. We are dog people, and no way in Gods green earth could I give a dog at only 2 hours a day enough in care- NEVER MIND affection to survive with a balenced, caring loving, physically done life period! Your time as stated- I would just go see the neighbors dog in the time you have- because obviously- you can not do a dog in 2 hours- you can make rice in 2 minutes- but STILL someone has to clean the pot... If you do not know what I mean- that is EXACTLY MY POINT.. ( I wash my hands of this thread... as I tried- but I just can not see it.. We are not "dog crazy people"- you have gotten advice from people trying to help and with knowledge.. If you got info from another forum- they obviously either do not care what you do, or have no idea... While we are here to help, our top priority is the dog... and 2 hours a day is NO way enough... That barely covers basic care.. )


----------



## everest (May 29, 2007)

I like my dog and everything, but i grew up on a farm where we had farm dogs that were outside playing all day and sleeping outside, when we'd go work outside they'd follow us around but at night they stayed outside, they never seemed to have a problem with it. I understand a dog is a pack animal, but i dont think your doing a terrible thing keeping them outside, i heard someone say they'd be "exposed to the elements" are you kidding me, dogs have fur if no one has noticed. There are a few animals like st bernards in the heat or whippets in the cold that are exceptions, but the most dogs will be ok. A little too much humanizing of dogs going on here.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Were your farm dogs alone all day? Of course not. Somebody was working the farm.

I'm guessing your farm dogs were born in the barn. The OP was asking how well an inside dog would adapt to living outside. The answer is - in general - not so well, especially if they're alone most of the time.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Also, it sounds like the farm dogs were plural dogs, the OP's dog is a solitary dog - not even another dog to keep company.


----------



## everest (May 29, 2007)

most of the time we only had one dog, when our collie was getting older, the farm got a german shepherd, but most of the time there was only one. And your right, there was always someone irrigating or something that the dog would follow around and it had people around always during the day. Just i always thought of dogs as outside, unless it's a toy dog or the weather is really bad, or of course a new puppy. That's just what i grew up around, i realize a lot of you have different views about that.


----------



## dbarrett5381 (Jun 13, 2007)

everest said:


> most of the time we only had one dog, when our collie was getting older, the farm got a german shepherd, but most of the time there was only one. And your right, there was always someone irrigating or something that the dog would follow around and it had people around always during the day. Just i always thought of dogs as outside, unless it's a toy dog or the weather is really bad, or of course a new puppy. That's just what i grew up around, i realize a lot of you have different views about that.


Thanks everest, at least you understand what I am trying to say. I did not mean for the thread to turn out this way. I did not want to bring ethics into it. I didn't want to get into a pissing contest about which way is the better way to do it. This is all a moot point now. I found a dog that is used to living outside. it is a 2 year old yellow lab and I am going to look at it tomorrow and If I buy it then problem is solved. Thanks for everyones help and sorry to cause problems.


----------



## chance (May 27, 2007)

nice interesting thread. first off...



Snowshoe said:


> The other posters are right; dogs left outside tend to be more aggressive towards new people and animals. That's just an accident waiting to happen.


my last dog was exactly as you say... whenever my friends came over he would actually run after them and bite them. once he bit the electrician and we almost got fined for it. lucky he didn't charge. he was outside all his life and i felt sorry for him. it was more of my dads dog since i was only like 3 years old when he was a pup. he was rarely inside. sat out the back on his own everyday all day. but we did spend a few hours with it, took it for walks. but it never seemed enough. i liked bringing him inside to sit with me but no one else wanted the dog inside.

now most of you know about rocky... this time MY pup. my mom, bro and dad are giving me the "he's staying outside when he's older. dogs don't stay inside." all that crap about dogs are meant to be outside to protect the house. i say that you don't have a dog just to make it guard the house. they are apart of the family. guarding is second priority. they don't call them man's best friend for nothing. i love being with rocky all the time. he's like a real person lol. when i go to sleep he jumps up on the bed and curls up right next to me. i can tell he's a people kinda dog already. very social. follows me everyday and we play together. anyway, i am printing this whole thread out... they got some dam reading to do!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I knew a woman with a gigantic black lab that lived outdoors. They hunted ducks, she brought him to the dog park almost every day (which is where I got to know them) and she took him to the lake to swim frequently. Our dogs were pals and people would stand around to watch two black labs, each over 120 pounds, wrestling like a couple of pups.

When it was especially cold, she'd bring him in at night. It's hard to imagine anyone loving a dog more than she loved hers. But, though he was a great dog, he never seemed as social as my indoor dog. He wasn't aggressive toward people - just mostly not interested.

I have no idea if that was connected with his outdoor life, but it's easy to jump to that conclusion.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

dbarrett5381 You said your other dog was outside for 14 years and she managed. That is true. Dogs live through a lot worse than that too. It is not, however, the ideal situation. As lovemygreys stated dogs are pack animals. They are not designed to live by themselves anymore then we are designed to live in solitary confinement. We also could survive b y ourselves, but it would not be a very happy life. If you think about it I am sure you would understand what we are all trying to say. You can do better for an animal that has feeling and heart like a dog. The dog deserves better, it is after all your best friend. I understand that you want a dog because of that. You could volunteer at a local animal shelter, or even get a job at one. That way you get to spend time with dogs and can hold off until you are in a place where the whole family welcomes the dog in. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Did you say BUY the dog!?  

Where are you going to look at this dog? Maybe you meant adopt? I hope....?


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

dbarrett5381 said:


> Thanks everest, at least you understand what I am trying to say. I did not mean for the thread to turn out this way. * I did not want to bring ethics into it*. I didn't want to get into a pissing contest about which way is the better way to do it. This is all a moot point now. I found a dog that is used to living outside. it is a 2 year old yellow lab and I am going to look at it tomorrow and If I buy it then problem is solved. Thanks for everyones help and sorry to cause problems.



What?! This whole thread is about ethics. Why don't you try living outside when its 100 degreese and try living outside when its 10 degreese and then come back next year and tell me how you like it. No dogs aren't people but they are a living being. They need love and care, food, attention. My dogs get more like 20 hours of attention a day, you think 2 hours is enough? Why are you even going to get a dog if its going to be nothing but a lawn ornament? Whats the point in getting a dog if you aren't willing to make the commitment and spend time with your dog? I am not posting anymore in this thread. Its ridiculous. How old are you anyways? If you didn't want to hear the *truth* about the situation then you shouldn't have come to this forum. Everyone here loves their dogs greatly and takes exceptional care of them. I would be pretty damn shocked if someone on this forum left their dog outside all of the time. If you do that, your dog is going to have so many problems. It will probably be agressive, get bored and destruct your stuff, get bored and get into things that could harm him. Do you want a dog because you think its cool? Do all your friends have dogs or something? Sheesh.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

dbarrett,
Here is your answer. You say you're adopting the dog, Is this from rescue? if so, most rescues will not adopt dogs to people who keep them outside. 

If a dog is used to being inside, will NOT do well outside. However, if you are going to put the dog in an air conditioned/heated room ONY when you're gone and have it inside with the family (where dogs belong) it will do well.


----------

